# How to adapt moving components (windows, seats, sunroof, trunk lid)



## phaetonfanatic (Apr 30, 2005)

*Driver's seat will not move back*

I took my ’04 Phaeton to the car wash yesterday, (a first) and after the wash learned that the driver’s seat would not return to my preset memory position. I am 6’4”, and have the seat bottom memory set to its rear most position.
The car wash attendant had moved the seat forward to drive the car, and when I received the key back to leave, I locked the Phaeton -- then unlocked it -- and opened the door. I expected the seat to return to my preset position, but it moved maybe an inch to the rear and stopped.
I have the 18-way adjustable driver’s seat, and it now stops about 4 inches from the rear limit on the seat track. I cannot see anything that might be causing the problem, like something jamming the seat or something that is lodged in the track -- at least from the backseat foot well. The leading edge of the seat does not elevate to see the seat track from the front. All other seat adjustments work fine.
Does anyone have any ideas on what the problem might be?
Michael S.


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Driver's seat will not move back (phaetonfanatic)*

I've had exactly the same problem, including miving it forward and then stopping all the way in the front! I am about as tall as you and it was an uncomfortable ride







....it has done this periodically, and it seems to be some weird glitch with the system. Normally after cycling through the startup mode a couple times it has disappeared...
Ed.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Driver's seat will not move back (phaetonfanatic)*

Michael:
Whenever the battery on the vehicle is disconnected, or whenever a new seat controller is installed, the seat controller must be 'adapted' to the vehicle.
The purpose of the adaptation process is to allow the car to determine the full range of movement of a powered component that moves on its own (power seat, power steering wheel, power window, suspension system, power trunk lid, sunroof, etc.) and also, in some cases, to determine what the 'baseline friction' is within a moving system, so as to calibrate the pinch protection system and avoid unwanted activation of the pinch protection due to friction in the mechanism.
You don't need to 'adapt' a powered system that has only two possible states (e.g. open or closed, on or off), because with such systems - the turn signals, or the dome light, or the horn - there is no possibility of slight measurement or friction differences from one car to another. The horn, for example, either works or it doesn't - and when you install a new horn, you don't have to 'fine tune it' to suit the car.
However, any system that has a range of motion that encompasses a (theoretically) indefinite number of positions, such as a power seat or an air suspension system, and any system that might have small internal friction variations from car to car such as the windows, sunroof, and power trunk, needs to be 'adapted'. Adaptation simply educates the controller of that system so that the controller knows the ultimate limits of travel of the system, and what friction is encountered during normal operation.
Although nothing that you reported above suggests that any event have took place at the car wash that would necessitate an adaptation, the problems that you are reporting (the seat not operating automatically, and the seat not moving through its full range of motion) suggest that an adaptation is needed. Because it is easy to carry out the adaptation process on the power seat, you might as well do it, and see if that gets everything back to normal again. My personal guess is that re-adapting the seat will fix your problem.
On most Phaeton systems, the driver can perform the adaptation quickly and easily without any tools whatsoever. Below are instructions for the different systems:
*1)* Power windows that have an 'express open' or 'express close' feature: Run the window fully down, fully up, then fully down again, holding the button in the full up or full down position at all times when the window is operating. I believe that only the front windows have an express up/down function on the Phaeton, therefore, it is not necessary to adapt the two rear windows.
*2)* Power seats that have a memory function: Run the seat to the full forward position, then full aft position, then full forward position, again, holding the button in the direction of desired movement at all times.
*3)* Power Trunk Lid: A diagnostic scan tool is needed to complete an initial adaptation, however, most problems with the power trunk lid can be resolved by gently lifting it to the full open position, then pressing the 'trunk open' button on the key fob. Watch for the turn signals to blink, indicating that the car got the message when you pressed the key fob button.
*4)* Power Steering Wheel: I can't find the written instructions for this one, but I am pretty sure that the process is to move the steering column fully up, fully down, and fully up again, holding the button in the direction of desired movement at all times.
*5)* Sunroof: This one is complex, sorry.
Adapting (norming) of the sunroof components consists of two work steps, which must be performed one after another in direct succession. The first step is the initialization. Here, zero positions are used as reference points for the movement paths. The second step is the learning phase. Here, the running characteristics are measured for optimizing pinch protection. 
a) Switch on ignition. 
b) Bring rotary switch to zero (roof closed) position. If a drive motor moves, wait until it stops still. 
c) Initiate emergency close function by pressing rotary switch and hold it pressed. See the owner manual for details about how the emergency close function works, and don't press up with excessive force on the front of the rotary dial. Also, DO NOT attempt to press up on the front of the rotary dial unless the rotary dial is in the 'closed' position - otherwise, you will break it!
d) Initialization begins within a few seconds. If operating noise is heard from wind deflector drive motor, release rotary switch immediately. 
The first work step, initialization, is now complete. 
The second work step, the 'learning' or adaptation process needs to be carried out immediately after initialization is completed (e.g. without driving the car, turning the ignition off, or otherwise interrupting the flow of work).
a) Press up and hold the front part of the rotary switch again. 
b) Within a few seconds, the glass panel will move into the tilt-open position, close again, then open completely by sliding back to the fully open. The panel will move again into the tilt-open position, then back to the closed position and stop. The sunroof shade will also move to the closed position at same time, along with the window. 
c) Release the front part of the rotary switch after sunroof shade has closed and stopped moving. 
d) Wait 5 seconds, then turn the ignition off.
The system is now adapted, fully ready for operation and the pinch protection is calibrated and active. 
*6)* Suspension System: You need a diagnostic scan tool to adapt the suspension system. Details of the process are found here: How to Adapt (Adjust, Calibrate) Phaeton Suspension & Ride Height
---------------------------
You might be wondering what circumstances might require the owner to carry out any of these adaptations. Here are some examples:
*1)* Windows: You notice that the driver side window is getting cranky, and suddenly reversing and running down to the 2/3 open position when you try to close it. This is probably because friction has increased gradually over time as a result of dirt building up in the window track. Perform an adaptation (up, down, and up again, holding the button fully up or fully down all the time), and that will teach the controller what the new baseline friction measurements are.
*2)* Sunroof: Repetitive flakey behaviour of the sunroof? Wind deflector not changing position to minimize noise as your vehicle speed increases? Chances are, a new initialization and adaptation will solve both problems.
*3)* Battery went dead, or, you disconnected the battery? Guess what, you have to re-adapt all the moving things listed above - windows, seat, steering wheel, and sunroof. Total work time for all these items - about 3 minutes.
*4)* Changed a flat tire without putting the car into 'jacking up mode', or, someone lifted the car on a hoist without putting the car into 'jacking up mode'? You'll need to re-adapt the suspension to get the car sitting right and looking the way it should. By the way, invoking 'jacking up mode' simply turns off the suspension controller, so that it won't take any notice of wheels that are dangling at full extension and not supporting any weight. If you lift the car without invoking 'jacking up mode' (turning the suspension controller off), the Phaeton will get really confused, and try to stretch the air shocks fully down to keep the wheels on the ground - much the same as the family pet does when you try to pick it up by lifting it under its belly.








Michael


----------



## phaetonfanatic (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Driver's seat will not move back (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Thank you for the solution -- problem solved! 
The Phaeton has "re-learned" the driver's seat range of motion limits.
I performed the adaptation as you suggested, but with the engine running. Does that make a difference when the vehicle is "learning" these various range of motion settings? 
Michael S.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Driver's seat will not move back (phaetonfanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaetonfanatic* »_I performed the adaptation as you suggested, but _with the engine running_. Does that make a difference when the vehicle is "learning" these various range of motion settings? 

In theory, it should not make a difference whether the engine is running or not. In reality, though, if the comfort battery (left side battery, also known as the vehicle power supply battery) just happens to have a low charge in it, or perhaps be at the very bottom end of the acceptable range, it could make a difference. A fully charged battery puts out (I think) 12.6 volts. The generator (alternator) on the engine puts out 13.8 volts. If the problem was caused by low voltage in the first place, then it is certainly a good bet to start the engine before re-adapting everything.
I note that you have a model year 2004 Phaeton. Chances are that you might still have a B version Battery Management Controller (controller 71) installed in your car. Ask your dealer to check next time the car is in for regular service, and if they find that the Battery Management Controller is a B version, have them replace it (under warranty) with a C or D version. This will ensure that the problem does not happen again. See this post for additional information: A possible answer for the battery discharge problem... and follow the link provided in that discussion to this post: Report on first 3000 mile trip. See if any of the problems that Rodger (PhaetonAlso) reported look familiar to you...
Michael


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Driver's seat will not move back (PanEuropean)*

Hey everybody! I recently had my 20,000 service and upon recieving my car back the seat seems not to go down all the way. Im tall and have always wanted the seat to go back at least 1inch further. Could i adjust the controller to go down and back further than original settings? Real people need seats to be further and down, have you ever put the seat as far forward as possible? Who drives like that!!?







Really who are manufactures concerned with that seats go THAT far forward but never back far enough!!? 
Since purchase i've always thought the stearing wheel should come out another 2inches. Is there any info that the wheel is capable of coming out (toward) the driver?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Driver's seat will not move back (Pink Panther)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pink Panther* »_...the seat seems not to go down all the way...

Hello Steve:
Follow the instructions provided above to re-adapt the seat. If that doesn't work, take the car back to the VW dealer, and ask them to carry out "basic settings" on the driver and passenger seat using the guided functions portion of the VW 505x diagnostic scan tool.
To the best of my knowledge, there is no adaptation require for the fore and aft movement of the steering wheel, only for the up and down movement.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Driver's seat will not move back (PanEuropean)*

Here's an excerpt (attached, in PDF format) from a VW Technical Bulletin that explains what controllers need to be re-adapted following complete power loss (batteries disconnected), and how to accomplish the various tasks.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Driver's seat will not move back (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note: * Related discussion - Sunroof Difficulties - Sunroof Adaptation


----------



## ceforage (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Driver's seat will not move back (phaetonfanatic)*

hello
i explain my situation : I replaced my battery which had died, but now I have focnction which misses, air conditioning, computer, check pressure, suspension, In fact the car has deconecté the big consumer somebody knows how to re-activate this 
thanks
that is for phaeton V8


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

PanEuropean said:


> Here's an excerpt (attached, in PDF format) from a VW Technical Bulletin that explains what controllers need to be re-adapted following complete power loss (batteries disconnected), and how to accomplish the various tasks.Michael


 

Michael,


Attachment has disappeared. Do you still have to reattach? Changed battery myself and the seat memory doesn't work now. Didn't test immediately before, so not sure if the battery change is the cause.


Eric


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Eric: 

I have re-attached the original attachment above. That attachment doesn't explain the process for adapting sunroof pinch protection, so, below is another attachment containing that information. The translation of this document from German to English is extraordinarily poor, which means that you will need to sit down with a coffee and read it about half a dozen times before it starts to make any sense at all. 

For more elaboration about how to set up programming of moving parts (note that programming is usually *NOT *lost when you change batteries, but programmed functions will not be available until adaptation has been carried out), see these posts: 


 Store Settings for the Seat Memory buttons, key fobs, driver preferences (a complete how-to guide for setting up a new Phaeton)
....- A Useful Suggestion for Seat Memory Button Programming
Program the Homelink Garage Door Opener
....- Another Garage Door Opener Discussion
....- Yet another Garage Door Opener Discussion
Adjust the Clock, Keep the clock time synchronized with the GPS satellite constellation
....- additional information concerning GPS clock synchronization
 Preset Sound System volume when car is powered up


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

PanEuropean said:


> Hi Eric:
> 
> For more elaboration about how to set up programming of moving parts (note that programming is usually *NOT *lost when you change batteries, but programmed functions will not be available until adaptation has been carried out)
> 
> ...


----------



## PGrace (Feb 1, 2012)

*A minor edit...*



PanEuropean said:


> [snip] Below are instructions for the different systems:
> *1)* Power windows that have an 'express open' or 'express close' feature: Run the window fully down, fully up, then fully down again, holding the button in the full up or full down position at all times when the window is operating. I believe that only the front windows have an express up/down function on the Phaeton, therefore, it is not necessary to adapt the two rear windows.
> Michael


 On my 2004 Premiere 5-seat, the rear windows do have express up/down and do need to be adapted.


----------



## PGrace (Feb 1, 2012)

*Trouble moving the seat to full back position.*



phaetonfanatic said:


> I took my ’04 Phaeton to the car wash yesterday, (a first) and after the wash learned that the driver’s seat would not return to my preset memory position. I am 6’4”, and have the seat bottom memory set to its rear most position.
> The car wash attendant had moved the seat forward to drive the car, and when I received the key back to leave, I locked the Phaeton -- then unlocked it -- and opened the door. I expected the seat to return to my preset position, but it moved maybe an inch to the rear and stopped.
> I have the 18-way adjustable driver’s seat, and it now stops about 4 inches from the rear limit on the seat track. I cannot see anything that might be causing the problem, like something jamming the seat or something that is lodged in the track -- at least from the backseat foot well. The leading edge of the seat does not elevate to see the seat track from the front. All other seat adjustments work fine.
> Does anyone have any ideas on what the problem might be?
> Michael S.


 I found that if my 18-way seat is lowered, the rear-most stop is further forward than if it is raised. 
I can move the seat considerably (inches) further back if I raise the seat, move it full aft, then lower the seat to the preferred position. YMMV


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Does anyone know if this works for the seat backs as well? I had my pass seat laid fully back today, now it will only get about half way upright. I cant understand how it will work if its already limiting itself. By taking it full back and them pressing the back button does it start the calibration cycle and remove current limits?


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Fixed my problem, but not really sure how. Started it up this morning, moved the seat full forward, stop, press forward again. Repeat for aft movement, then fwd movement. Then tried the same with the seat back, but I had to start with reclining since it wouldn't move upright any further. Unsuccessful. Hit memory button 1, on the off chance that it would be an upright position. It wasn't and fully reclined and moved the seat back. But after that, it returned to full upright position. No idea what happened.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to self-healing car ownership!


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

I think I'm going to like this!!


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm struggling a bit with my driver's window. Tried running it up and down many times... but probably 1 in 3 times it's being closed, it gets just about closed and then the pinch protection kicks in and opens it again. Suspect thsi might need some more fundamental adaption... anyone have any views/info/instructions? 

Thanks 

M


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Mike,
My car suffers from the same issue when it has been parked outside in sunny and hot weather... It might well be that it does not like sunbathing 
Anyway, what I noticed was that when the car body gets hot, by some reason the pinch protection comes on and the window would go up and then halfway down. If I reset it by manually lowering it down and then all the way up, it works fine again.
I tried to sort it out by cleaning the window frame rails with a tooth brush, not a lot of dirt came out though, however it did not solve the problem.
Cheers.

Gabriel


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have exactely the same problem. Not always though, just sometimes the driver window opens half way itself after closing. I just accept it, for me it is a minor issue. 

Wouter


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Gabs08PHTN said:


> Hi Mike,
> My car suffers from the same issue when it has been parked outside in sunny and hot weather... It might well be that it does not like sunbathing


 Gabriel and Wouter - thanks for the confirmation that I'm not alone. And yes.. I noticed it a bit last summer... but it's only in the last few days that it's been a problem this year (for obvious reasons). 

I thinking I should nominte the V6 as winter car and the V10 as summer car. V10 appears to have better cooling in the air con. And I have winter tyres for the V6 and I suspect it's less of a handful in the snow. 

the V10 also has windows that (currently) behave. 

Regards 

M


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi Mike and Gabriel,
The adaptation procedure of the window is indeed a bit fuzzy, at least that is my experience. Perhaps the success of the adaptation is related to the way the switch is operated. Each switch has 5 positions, i.e. not just off, up and down, but also two more positions. When you move the switch only one click up or down, the window will operate in "manual" mode. This means that it will only move as long as you hold the switch in that position. When you move the switch a little further, the window will move up or down in "auto mode". This means that when you push the switch all the way down, then you can immediately release the button while the window goes all the way down automatically.

My theory is that the adaptation can only be done when the window switch is operated in "manual mode".
So when a window closes, and then opens itself about 8 to 10 cm, then it is worth to try to close the window bit by bit, using the manual position only. I used several methods and I think it finally worked fine after I had closed the window step by step, then when it had fully closed, I just locked the car for the rest of the day, and the next day the problem was solved.
The other method I tried was to engage the up switch for another 2 seconds (only manual) after it had closed. I'm not sure which method finally worked, but in any case, the problem only proved to be solved after returning the next morning.

Willem


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Willem,
Thanks for the tip! Much appreciated.

Gabriel


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Archival Note:*

See also this discussion - Windows behaving erratic up and down 

Michael


----------

